
“This should never happen” - IA21
https://github.com/search?q=This+should+never+happen&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
======
ColinWright
I get this result:

    
    
        We could not perform this search
    
        Must include at least one user,
        organization, or repository.
    

Not sure that's what you intended.

